
Worst Programming Language Names - chobeat
https://write.as/chobeat/worst-programming-language-names
======
sorokod
languages with a noun as their name require <name>\+ lang in Google searches,
so: Rust, Julia.

------
Millennium
This list fails for lack of Brainfuck.

------
PaulHoule
I think scala is short for "stairs". I know salespeople who think it is
scalable but the rest of us know better.

